# What is your player title?



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)

Mine is “Crisp Consumer”

(I’m british, hence the crisp thing. cant pass up an opportunity to tell everyone how much I love walkers)


----------



## CodyMKW (Apr 3, 2020)

I just put mine as Night Fishing Fan


----------



## Sloom (Apr 3, 2020)

lol I'm british as well, and I can remember you from you visiting my town/another person's town multiple times and your title always sticks out to me. it's endlessly funny to me that raymond's catchphrase is "crisp". cracks me up every time I see screenshots of him lmao

oh and also my title is single-occupant life-form as that is what i am


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 3, 2020)

Messy coconut


----------



## CowKing (Apr 3, 2020)

"Pro Trash" lol


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 3, 2020)

Refined Egg


----------



## lambshu (Apr 3, 2020)

"tropically grown lawn clippings" ........ i love the variety of options you get for titles LOL


----------



## cornimer (Apr 3, 2020)

Wild World Wallflower  it's just so accurate because Wild World is still the game dearest to my heart haha


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 3, 2020)

Partially obscured floaty thing


----------



## hfvknsidj (Apr 3, 2020)

Creative Papa


----------



## Lisha (Apr 3, 2020)

Teary-eyed Troublemaker, I think? Or maybe it's Teary-eyed Punk now. 

I was poking fun at myself because since launch I've had a cold and I was mostly playing with teary eyes, lmao.


----------



## Neorago (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ve recently graduated from Rumor-Mongering Lawn Clippings to Aggressive Crybaby


----------



## Cami (Apr 3, 2020)

Easy-breezy ecologist!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 3, 2020)

Seasonal Superstar was my last one


----------



## Magnolia_ (Apr 3, 2020)

My title is "Aspiring Something or Other". Aspiring _what_? Who knows. I certainly don't


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 3, 2020)

full-fledged trash. its a meme and i love it


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 3, 2020)

"Internet Trash"


----------



## Steely Phil (Apr 3, 2020)

Total Loner


----------



## sunchild (Apr 3, 2020)

i have it as my title here as well lol
currently it's inexperienced mermaid!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 3, 2020)

organic trash


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 3, 2020)

Art-school Pet lol


----------



## Courier (Apr 3, 2020)

"Teary-eyed Punk"


----------



## Deca (Apr 3, 2020)

Refined Intellectual


----------



## hani (Apr 3, 2020)

happy egg


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Rare Egg


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 3, 2020)

Aspiring Trash. I'm working up the ranks.


----------



## honeychi (Apr 3, 2020)

pocket pet!!


----------



## marea (Apr 3, 2020)

They really let us be trash? sweet! I am currently a casual crybaby.


----------



## Toska (Apr 3, 2020)

I did have something nice, like kindly musician. But now I have earned my title as Unpearable Pear.


----------



## gamergirl001 (Apr 3, 2020)

Full-fledged Trash


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 3, 2020)

Aggressive trash


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 3, 2020)

Very First Egg

thought that it was funny and now it's very convenient because of the easter event lol


----------



## quark (Apr 3, 2020)

internet clown LOLOLOL


----------



## rezberri (Apr 3, 2020)

mine is Chaotic Clown bc it's true. it was Full-fledged Sprout bc a sprout is the beginning of a flower so it cant rly be full-fledged. idk if that makes sense but it did to me and i thought it was funny before i became a Clown. then i became the joke


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 3, 2020)

It’s currently Mistakenly Caught Life-Form


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 3, 2020)

Currently it's Total Klutz.

Once I unlock "Gorgeous" from the flower watering one it will be "Gorgeous Tropical Fish" only because "Beautiful" is not an option or it would be "Beautiful Tropical Fish" (points to you if you get the reference)


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 3, 2020)

Seasonal Trash.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 3, 2020)

Mine was atmospheric coconut but it's now aggressive egg to be festive for bunny day... lol


----------



## Fey (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m keeping it simple for now with 
Plucky Lass


----------



## Balverine (Apr 3, 2020)

Mistakenly Caught Phoenix xp


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 3, 2020)

Sleepless ghost


----------



## Pondo (Apr 3, 2020)

I believe I left it at "Pro Flower". I haven't messed with it much.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

Full-Fledged Trash, as I can relate to that on a spiritual level


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Apr 3, 2020)

"Sleepless Mama" e.e its exactly how i feel/am


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> full-fledged trash. its a meme and i love it


oh hey I like your name hahahaha


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

I was tempted to use the word trash as part of my title, but ended up going with "Festive Mama".


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 3, 2020)

Unique Egg


----------



## piske (Apr 3, 2020)

i change mine often but right now i’m “understated grandma” xD


----------



## SleepyKittens (Apr 3, 2020)

Late- nite Lady


----------



## Lizzie_ (Apr 3, 2020)

Currently, I am a Carefree Grub.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 3, 2020)

Covetous Ringleader


----------



## th8827 (Apr 3, 2020)

Atmospheric Trash


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 3, 2020)

Basement Clown cause what is originality anyway x,D


----------



## ac_smitty (Apr 3, 2020)

"Rumormongering Trash"

It seems like the "Trash" ending is very popular 

UPDATE: This thread inspired me to give my title an update. It's now "So-Called Stalkholder", because I work in finance and I do enjoy playing the stalk market.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 3, 2020)

i think it's pocket grandma right now lmaoo


----------



## pink (Apr 3, 2020)

So-called Star


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 3, 2020)

Total Lawnclippings


----------



## allainah (Apr 3, 2020)

"freshly delivered crybaby"


----------



## macaire (Apr 3, 2020)

I recently upgraded from Rowdy Trash to Greenhouse Enthusiast


----------



## smokeoak (Apr 3, 2020)

Risen Eventuality [:


----------



## kumamon (Apr 3, 2020)

i'm easy breezy egg, because eizouken is my aoty heheh


----------



## Shawna (Apr 3, 2020)

Refined Rose <333


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 3, 2020)

Rumour mongering trash


----------



## Locket (Apr 3, 2020)

crisp egg


----------



## Bcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Overstuffed figure, because I got that


----------



## aibo (Apr 3, 2020)

Anonymous Something Or Other! I really wanted the prefix 'internet', but I haven't figured out how to unlock it yet.


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 3, 2020)

Responsible Clown!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 3, 2020)

Future Egg


----------



## petaI (Apr 3, 2020)

kindly mermaid


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 3, 2020)

Untamed Force


----------



## horan (Apr 4, 2020)

Crisp grandpa. I’m probably going to go back to freshly delivered grandpa soon though. Nothing will beat that.


----------



## Jas (Apr 4, 2020)

weak grandpa


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 4, 2020)

Internet trash, because its 100% true


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 4, 2020)

Thorny Princess,  but then my comment says "No T, No shade"

heh like if you get it


----------



## CrestFallen (Apr 4, 2020)

eco-friendly trash as I’m really big on gardening but also not very useful lol


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 4, 2020)

Partially obscured something-or-other. I am but a blurry object in this sea of clowns and garbage...


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 4, 2020)

I recently changed it to Crisp Coconut, my title beforehand was Lucky Star


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 4, 2020)

I was lonely trash but now I'm anonymous egg


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 4, 2020)

_Internet Mermaid_


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 4, 2020)

Aspiring Egg !


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 4, 2020)

Lonely Loner


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 4, 2020)

Unhindered Eventuality


----------



## dottiejeans (Apr 4, 2020)

Freshly Delivered Egg


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 4, 2020)

savvy observationist


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 4, 2020)

Heavenly Lass


----------



## Toomra (Apr 4, 2020)

‘Specific Something or Other’

Just a silly oxymoron


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 4, 2020)

partially obscured something or other


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 4, 2020)

Greedy Materialist


----------



## SlaughterShy (Apr 4, 2020)

"Agressive Stylist" 

I love it! I work part-time as a stylist at J. Crew, so it's perfect.


----------



## Raz (Apr 4, 2020)

Wait, can you change the title? Mine's still "Deserted-Island Island Dweller".


----------



## avieators (Apr 4, 2020)

mine is "eco-friendly punk"


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 4, 2020)

Due to my Zen/Old man feeling either "Weak Grandpa" "Sweet-Smelling Grandpa" or "Ancient Emperor" LOL i'll be using these and variants consistently but overall i'm officially "Weak Grandpa" constant daily feels hahaha o/


----------



## lastCoyotes (Apr 4, 2020)

..................Pro Life
but lately ive had it at "Smartphone Influencer"


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 4, 2020)

Lucky Star!

Because anime


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 4, 2020)

Internet Crybaby


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 4, 2020)

aggressive wallflower


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 4, 2020)

Dad-joking Star
Whenever I catch a bug or a fish once the game while I’m in a voice call with friends I always say the little dad (bad) jokes that come with it lol


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 4, 2020)

Festive Fossil.

Because I love fossils and you can be darn sure I am gonna fully throw myself into each and every holiday and event in this game.


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 4, 2020)

Right now, it's "Greenhouse Egg"... But having egg in there aged badly.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 4, 2020)

Late night crybaby


----------



## Draoii (Apr 4, 2020)

Eco Friendly Trash


----------



## kkfenrir (Apr 4, 2020)

weak trash


----------



## WanderingIsle (Apr 4, 2020)

Shifty Sneezer, using the sneeze emotion to spread the errr...love.


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 4, 2020)

Total Trash 

Don't expect me to change it anytime soon!

My boyfriend has Untamed Grandpa. Aren't we a couple.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2020)

Mistakenly Caught Fish.

I'd forgot I'd even set one til Laudine commented on it.


----------



## itangerine (Apr 4, 2020)

✧ Tropically Grown Clown ✧


----------



## Altarium (Apr 4, 2020)

New Leaf Enthusiast... I'm kinda ashamed of how many hours I sink into that game but I wear them with pride


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 4, 2020)

Late-Night Music-Lover


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 4, 2020)

Night-Owl Loner; quite accurate


----------



## axo (Apr 4, 2020)

animal animal


----------



## lionrt60 (Apr 4, 2020)

Photogenic Egg, y'know, like the instagram egg?

Idk basically randomly picked stuff until I found something I liked


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 4, 2020)

Mine is Very First Egg


----------



## sigh (Apr 4, 2020)

Total Egg


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 4, 2020)

Mistakenly Caught Clown!


----------



## Dizzardy (Apr 4, 2020)

Currently it's "Photogenic Trash".


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 4, 2020)

Pro something or other


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 4, 2020)

There're a lot of trash and egg lol


----------



## SCORPA15 (Apr 4, 2020)

Cowardly loner


----------



## mocha. (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm loving all of the variations here haha!


----------



## boring (Apr 4, 2020)

'Sleepless Loner' >w<


----------



## Romaki (Apr 4, 2020)

I think Late Night Coconut, I don't really know what else to pick.


----------



## Rubombee (Apr 4, 2020)

Right now, Pocket Ghost :3
Partially because Ghost is my favorite Pokémon type!


----------



## Dizzardy (Apr 4, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> Currently it's "Photogenic Trash".



I hadn't changed it in a while so I just changed it.

Now I'm an "Aggressive Flag Waver".


----------



## Larimar (Apr 4, 2020)

Last I checked I was Rowdy Clown, anything with Clown after it is hilarious to me and I change the prefix all the time


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 4, 2020)

So-called Egg, the egg part is an inside joke between friends so that'll always stay there  I'll probably change the prefix from time to time.


----------



## Carole (Apr 4, 2020)

Due to the virus situation, I recently changed my title to "Total Loner". Seems to fit.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 4, 2020)

Currently have "Weak Life-form". I like to think the animals think of me that way :^) It's also just funny.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 4, 2020)

nook inc's crybaby


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 4, 2020)

accomplished clown


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 4, 2020)

Total papa


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 4, 2020)

hobby-level egg


----------



## rrenaa (Apr 8, 2020)

Tropically Grown Trash


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 8, 2020)

So-Called Egg > Aggressive Egg > Legendary Legend
i miss being called an egg but i do like being a legendary legend.


----------



## fairyring (Apr 8, 2020)

festive flower ✿


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

Full-fledged clown


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 8, 2020)

Carefree Wanderer


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 8, 2020)

Accomplished Egg!


----------



## charris114 (Apr 8, 2020)

Carefree mermaid


----------



## muffy (Apr 8, 2020)

crybaby ghost! because that is what i am ;w;


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 8, 2020)

I think mines something edgy like “Lonely Rose” lol


----------



## pinkfawn (Apr 8, 2020)

Nook Inc's Crybaby... Tom Nook basically owns my soul with how much I move around villager houses.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 8, 2020)

This thread taught me that there’s only three kinds of people:
Trash, Egg and Clown

I’m Late night Trash lol


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 8, 2020)

i think mine is city folk star, mainly because city folk is my favorite ac game


----------



## Paradise (Apr 8, 2020)

Messy life


----------



## Mello (Apr 8, 2020)

So-Called Clown


----------



## Divvi (Apr 8, 2020)

Mine is currently "Responsible Loner" in honor of the fact that I haven't left my house in over a month due to a certain virus, as well as my lack of an immune system.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sweet smelling clown lol


----------



## Gleo (Apr 9, 2020)

Internet beginner


----------



## Prinz (Apr 9, 2020)

"Thorny Grandpa" 

It used to be exotic Grandpa but I felt it needed spicing up a bit


----------



## Ekuisun (Apr 9, 2020)

Partially Obscured Floaty Thing haha


----------



## jenikinz (Apr 9, 2020)

plucky something or other


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 9, 2020)

Celebratory Birthday Girl because not too many people have unlocked that one yet. My character is male though


----------



## Triaged (Apr 9, 2020)

Had to stay true to my roots and choose "Art-school Trash."


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

I originally had Total Trash...

Then I had Gorgeous Trash...

Now I am officially



Spoiler












Spoiler



A Jurassic Park reference was too good to pass up for a nerd like me


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2020)

"Overreacting something or other"


----------



## Sokyogoku (Apr 9, 2020)

it was So-Called Crybaby but I changed it to Mature Pupa (because pupa means butt in Polish)


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 9, 2020)

"Ancient Wanderer"


----------



## KeithOfCorona (Apr 9, 2020)

Legendary Floaty-Thing


----------



## austin9880 (Apr 9, 2020)

Royal Bellionaire... it works with my usual outfit which is the noble outfit with the royal crown.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 9, 2020)

ancient egg.
i may not be ancient, but sometimes i feel like a 90yr old grandpa, so that fits.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 9, 2020)

Currently? I am Ancient Trash, lol.


----------



## Holla (Apr 9, 2020)

Right now my characters are:

Usagi: Total Crybaby
Ami: Accomplished Intellectual
Rei: Refined Observationist
Makoto: Detailed Flower
Minako: Photogenic Star

I’ll probably change them as I unlock more titles. I really don’t care much for Rei’s but I like my other ones so far.


----------



## Marte (Apr 9, 2020)

Legendary Legend


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

Efficient Crybaby

I try my best to be efficient, anyhow.


----------



## LightFromFable (Apr 9, 2020)

Animal miracle


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 9, 2020)

Down and Out Wallflower


----------



## ChocolateShiba (Apr 9, 2020)

As someone who works in the veterinary field, owns multiple animals and only uses my pets as profile pictures (resulting in jokes like "I am the dog in the pfp"), I chose the perfect title;

Mistakenly Caught Pet


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Apr 9, 2020)

Aspiring Clown. :')


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 9, 2020)

Eco-Friendly Eccentric. It's quite apt


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 9, 2020)

New Leaf Trash makes me laugh. Also accurate because NH has failed to dethrone NL as my favorite, therefore, I am New Leaf trash.


----------



## hzl (Apr 9, 2020)

Tropically grown trash


----------



## Burumun (Apr 9, 2020)

Animal Animal. Although if there were another double title, I'd probably go for that one.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 9, 2020)

radiant supreme-being


----------



## Shadow Star (Apr 9, 2020)

Animal Crossing.
Because why not? I was Animal Animal before, but I found it more amusing to be Animal Crossing itself.


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 9, 2020)

Currently I am a deserted island influencer!


----------



## vicutie (Apr 9, 2020)

Full-fledged Trash LOL


----------



## Whisper (Apr 9, 2020)

Teary-eyed gamer :]


----------



## Vadim (Apr 9, 2020)

It used to be Agressive Grandma, now it's Freshly Delivered Coconut hahaha.


----------



## sapphicDisaster (Apr 9, 2020)

currently _Rowdy Punk_, but I think I'll switch back to my classic _Rascally Lass_ soon enough !


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 9, 2020)

Lazy Egg lol


----------



## Ciary (Apr 9, 2020)

responsible daughter


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine is "Internet Trash" LOL

I almost went with "Crisp Trash" ;;


----------



## mocha. (Apr 9, 2020)

So many 'trash' titles haha


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 9, 2020)

ChocolateShiba said:


> As someone who works in the veterinary field, owns multiple animals and only uses my pets as profile pictures (resulting in jokes like "I am the dog in the pfp"), I chose the perfect title;
> 
> Mistakenly Caught Pet


That's hilarious, I used that exact same title for a long time.

I've since changed it to "Messy Life" but I'll probably come up with something better eventually.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 9, 2020)

I actually love changing up my title. 

Right now it's Night Owl Lass


----------



## Lumearia (Apr 9, 2020)

Carefree chill soul because we vibin everyday.


----------



## Bosca (Apr 9, 2020)

"Messy Shopaholic" 

I actually never looked at the title after day one, gotta look at my options now.


----------



## miyac (Apr 9, 2020)

Discovered Shopaholic lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 9, 2020)

Easy-breezy Gardener ☺


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 9, 2020)

Flower loving flower because my ign is Orchid and I    flowers


----------



## floatingzoo (Apr 9, 2020)

aspiring clown


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 9, 2020)

SweetSpark said:


> "Internet Trash"


That is also my title lol!

No, seriously. I am literally INTERNET TRASH.
(you would understand if you saw what I make for YouTube videos...)


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2020)

festive egg


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 9, 2020)

down and out slingshot ace


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Apr 9, 2020)

Total trash, but now I’m wishing I’d jumped on crisp consumer ngl it’s so British I love it


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 9, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> full-fledged trash. its a meme and i love it


That’s mine too 

Full-fledged Trash


----------



## greyzski (Apr 9, 2020)

"Partially Obscured Something Or Other"


----------



## Shyria (Apr 9, 2020)

Rowdy Flag Waver (I'm French, hence the flag part. Gotta make those surrendering jokes before the Americans get to  )


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 9, 2020)

KitsuneFox said:


> That is also my title lol!
> 
> No, seriously. I am literally INTERNET TRASH.
> (you would understand if you saw what I make for YouTube videos...)



Haha anyone who likes Animal Crossing and DBZ could only be the most cultured people I know!


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 9, 2020)

SweetSpark said:


> Haha anyone who likes Animal Crossing and DBZ could only be the most cultured people I know!


Glad to meet a fellow Animal Crossing and DBZ fan.


----------



## cat122102 (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm currently "Internet Clown."


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 9, 2020)

Aggressive Papa


----------



## unintentional (Apr 9, 2020)

inexperienced egg.  I cannot for the life of me unlock the crybaby ending


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 9, 2020)

Legendary Trash. : )

I started as Full-Fledged Trash, then Total Trash, and finally Legendary.

As my friend put it... I evolved over time. Hahaha.


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 9, 2020)

It was “outdoorsy lass” or somthin’ early on but I recently changed it to “teary-eyed trash” because that is my true self


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 9, 2020)

Messy Mama...














...I have the maturity of a 10-year-old


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 9, 2020)

Herbivorous Ghost.
I'm a vegan (herbivorous) and love spooky stuff, so of course I had to go with ghost.


----------



## LatenDale (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine's currently Digital-Age Avatar, which feels fitting.


----------



## Iseedrunkpeople (Apr 9, 2020)

Crisp egg


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2020)

Fickle Flower. My partner calls me their flower, and I like alliteration, and I think the word fickle is a good descriptor of myself, although it isn't necessarily a good quality to have. At least I'm self aware tho hahaha!


----------



## Luxen (Apr 9, 2020)

Originally had it set to Animal Crossing during the first few days of the game's release. After that, I changed it to Weekend Crusher. I've been thinking about changing it to Overstuffed Crusher (for multiple reasons) or something else that has Crusher in it.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 9, 2020)

“Occasional Meanie” It made me laugh lol


----------



## Mareets (Apr 9, 2020)

Used to be carefree clown now it's legendary clown lmao


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 10, 2020)

Organic Mermaid


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Apr 10, 2020)

internet crybaby


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 15, 2020)

Energetic Meteorite!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2020)

Mine is "Photogenic Grandpa." My player is very photogenic and I consider myself the grandpa-friend lol.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 15, 2020)

Refined Trash. Requires zero explanation lmao


----------



## cookieflack (Apr 15, 2020)

used to be carefree clown, now its hip clown


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 15, 2020)

Worldwide-Crybaby


----------



## Hay (Apr 16, 2020)

Total Trash. My island name is MellowMoon.. can anyone tell I like alliteration? c:


----------



## Meiyuu (Apr 16, 2020)

Nook Inc’s Clown because I’m in debt once again lol


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Aspiring Trash. I'm working up the ranks.



I've upgraded to Legendary Trash.


----------



## leiladesu (Apr 16, 2020)

Deserted-Island Influencer :')


----------



## TrippyKitten (Apr 16, 2020)

Carefree Something or Other


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 16, 2020)

Changed mine to "Royal Punk" I wish I could make it "Punk Prince" though.


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 16, 2020)

*Legendary Crybaby*. It used to be Untossable Trash and at one point Messy Mermaid, but I like what I am rn uwu

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



blinkcrossing said:


> Changed mine to "Royal Punk" I wish I could make it "Punk Prince" though.


How did you get "Royal" ???? :0c I want that one!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 16, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> *Legendary Crybaby*. It used to be Untossable Trash and at one point Messy Mermaid, but I like what I am rn uwu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> ...



Uhhh, I think you have to unlock and craft the Golden Slingshot? I think that's when I got it.


----------



## jelibear (Apr 16, 2020)

I am "unpearable pear" because my nickname on the internet is Pear.

I missed the chance to name my island Pearadise.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 16, 2020)

Weak trash


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 16, 2020)

Competent trash. Because.. it’s true..


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 16, 2020)

Total Trash gang.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 16, 2020)

i like changing mine often, so here's a list!
Weekend Punk
Nook Inc.'s Clown
Legendary Beach Bum
Future Ghost
Tropically Grown Lawn Clippings
Greenhouse Grub
Easy-Breezy Something Or Other


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 16, 2020)

Easy-Breezy Floaty Thing


----------



## Raz (Apr 16, 2020)

Eco-friendly Caretaker


----------



## cynicalCrows (Apr 16, 2020)

Flower Loving Chill Soul :3


----------



## Catydoll408 (Apr 16, 2020)

It used to be "Omnivorous Klutz" but it's now "Ultimate Gamer". 
It fits with my island being called Jabberwock


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 16, 2020)

Liberal-Arts Life Hacker


----------



## (ciel) (Apr 16, 2020)

I was 'Mistakenly Caught Animal'
but then I got the Party Animal title, so I had to upgrade to 'Mistakenly Caught Party Animal'


----------



## CrankyPirate (Apr 16, 2020)

Untamed Grandpa


----------



## Renivere (Apr 16, 2020)

"Weak Grandma" because I always joke about how I'm old and really fragile


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 16, 2020)

total model


----------



## kakuzu (Apr 16, 2020)

messy clown


----------



## Sin (Apr 16, 2020)

Teary-Eyed Friend


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 16, 2020)

Crisp Virtuoso


----------



## Figment (Apr 16, 2020)

I think mine is Creative Artist. Seems so uncreative compared to some of these.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 16, 2020)

Refined coconut ♥


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 16, 2020)

dad-joking mother or shy ghost


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 16, 2020)

Atmospheric Floaty Thing... because all games need atmospheric floaty things!


----------



## KYMoose (Apr 16, 2020)

Ancient One


----------



## Hesper (Apr 16, 2020)

Tidal Rose, iirc.


----------



## Holla (Apr 19, 2020)

Here’s an update on mine:







I’m really happy with them now. They may or may not change in the future but I feel like they fit my villagers at least.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2020)

Lonely Gamer for now lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 19, 2020)

Living the island life as a 'Curious Coconut.'

There's so many options to choose from!


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 19, 2020)

Catchable Floaty Thing


----------



## Dormire (Apr 19, 2020)

"Avaricious Gamer" because I don't know where and how to get "Princess" yet. LOL.


----------



## Neechan (Apr 19, 2020)

Horizon bound Daughter


----------



## meo (Apr 19, 2020)

Mistakenly-Caught Trash


----------



## aww (Apr 19, 2020)

Full-fledged clown


----------



## Alicia (Apr 19, 2020)

creative wallflower


----------



## Colette (Apr 19, 2020)

Restless Ghost


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 19, 2020)

Wishful Phoenix 

Phoenix is my favorite mythological animal so I was overjoyed when I saw it was a possible title!


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 19, 2020)

Nook Inc.'s Emperor.
Tom Nook is just my puppet.


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 19, 2020)

Basement Clown


----------



## rytlocknroll (Apr 19, 2020)

Casual Trash, because it's true


----------



## Uffe (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine is Crafty Lad.


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 19, 2020)

liberal-arts trash hhehehe


----------



## Marte (Apr 19, 2020)

Heavenly Paradise.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 19, 2020)

I've changed it several times but I always keep trash because I'm so original and funny.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 19, 2020)

Royal princess


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

teary-eyed ghost ;u;


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine is Shell-grabbing Shopaholic. Umm always collecting seashells and I’m always buying clothes at the Able sisters


----------



## insomniak (Apr 19, 2020)

I think mine is Internet Egg.


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy Ghost


----------



## Rasumii (Apr 19, 2020)

Full-Fledged Avatar, because I'm an ATLA nerd. I did also have Humming Wanderer for a while.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 19, 2020)

Tropically grown wallflower


----------



## GDarling (Apr 19, 2020)

Nook Inc.'s Talent


----------



## EsjaTheWolf (Apr 19, 2020)

Rowdy punk!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 19, 2020)

I went with sports-minded star. Sports-minded because I'm into sports, and star because it fit, I suppose.


----------



## ryuk (Apr 19, 2020)

pro crybaby


----------



## Skunk (Apr 19, 2020)

_Wasteful Bellionaire u.u'_


----------



## sleuthserums (Apr 19, 2020)

Sleepless artist. It spoke to me on a personal level.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine is now Sleepless Phoenix =w=


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 19, 2020)

Aggressive papa. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Apr 19, 2020)

"new leaf wallflower" !!


----------



## Kuidaore (Apr 19, 2020)

The problem is that Quillson moved in >(


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

So-Called Artist (points at links in sig )


----------



## jeni (Apr 20, 2020)

Usually Unhindered Grandma but I've started changing up the adjective. Currently Elusive Grandma


----------



## Rubombee (May 28, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Right now, Pocket Ghost :3
> Partially because Ghost is my favorite Pokémon type!



I've decided to change it up a bit and I found a couple titles that sounded super nice! So for now, in-game I am Water's Edge Wanderer.
The other title I'm keeping for my 2nd player when I eventually make her (I'll just have to unlock it for her then :'3), because it fits her backstory very well! It's Late-Night Miracle~


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2020)

Mine is Plucky Punk.


----------



## JellyBeans (May 28, 2020)

currently inexperienced egg!


----------



## seularin (May 28, 2020)

will remain and will forever be pro crybaby


----------



## leming (May 28, 2020)

Animal Enthusiast


----------



## rosabelle (May 28, 2020)

Deserted-Island Artist


----------



## Cadbberry (May 28, 2020)

Nook Inc's Type


----------



## sunchild (May 28, 2020)

recently changed mine to "shell-grabbing seashell seller"
try saying that one 10 times fast


----------



## Tee-Tee (May 28, 2020)

Mine is 'Mistakenly caught trash', thought it suited my character's name which is Plastic~


----------



## Sefyre (May 28, 2020)

I've swapped between Late-night Meteorite and Late-night Lifehacker.

... Playing late at night is my thing lol.


----------



## jumpluff (May 28, 2020)

'Flapping Princess'

My partner always calls me a goose, so flapping it is.


----------



## brockbrock (May 28, 2020)

Organic Mermaid.... no idea why. It just feels right.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 28, 2020)

History-loving Legend.. the first part explains itself, and the second part because I wanted some reference to my town being based on the ancient world and my character is named after agoddess. I don't know if 'myth' is an option though, maybe I should check that.. or maybe just go for 'goddess'


----------



## Nicolette (May 28, 2020)

Understated Mama


----------



## morthael (May 28, 2020)

wishful ghost!


----------



## tanisha23 (May 28, 2020)

Crisp Papa


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

how do i check?


----------



## N a t (May 28, 2020)

Topically grown trash. I've been meaning to change it though, now that I have more options lol


----------



## lila (May 28, 2020)

Understated Empress


----------



## Jam86 (May 28, 2020)

mine is dad-joking egg
apparently all my jokes are dad jokes and i like eggs


----------



## AmyK (May 28, 2020)

My most recent one is flower-loving coast dweller. I'm changing it from time to time.


----------



## Rubombee (May 28, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> how do i check?


It's on your passport! if you click A you can edit your picture, comment and title (which is the one we're talking about here!)
And you know those words you get when you complete Nook Miles achievements? Those are what you customize your title with!


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> It's on your passport! if you click A you can edit your picture, comment and title (which is the one we're talking about here!)
> And you know those words you get when you complete Nook Miles achievements? Those are what you customize your title with!


thats so useful! thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (May 28, 2020)

Outdoor living lass


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 28, 2020)

Night-Owl Life.


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Mine is now Self paced something or other, thinking of changing it.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 28, 2020)

I just realized I can change it lmao


----------

